# Analogklemme 750-478 zeigt falsche Werte



## Smather (15 Mai 2019)

Hallo ich habe heute meine Klemme (gebraucht) 750-478 in Betrieb genommen. Habe die 0V auf den Analogeingang gebrückt. Da zeigt die Klemme einen Wert von 24880. Da müsste die Klemme doch bei 16Bit inkl. Vorzeichen den Wert 0 anzeigen. 
Oder mache ich noch was falsch? Oder ist die Klemme defekt? Kann man die Klemme irgendwie programmieren? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## PN/DP (15 Mai 2019)

Hast Du auch die 24V Versorgungsspannung richtig angeschlossen? Leuchten LEDs? Ist die Klemme richtig in die IOs des Controllers eingebunden? Beobachtest Du die richtige Eingangsadresse?

Harald


----------



## Smather (15 Mai 2019)

Klemme ist richtig eingerichtet, led's alle grün und bekomme bei 0V den Wert 24880 ( schwankend um 24877- 24883) und bei 2,5V den Wert 28xxx. Daher erkennt die Klemme eine spannungsänderung aber nicht wie in der Anleitung. Angeschlossen ist sie richtig und ich verwende die 24V als Versorgung und lege 0-5V am Analogeingang zurück. Ich sehe 2 Analogwerte in den i/O's. Also richtig eingebunden ist sie. Was kann ich noch testen? Oder ist sie wirklich nur defekt.

Danke für den schnellen Support 

Grüße


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (16 Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen. 

Was zeigt die Karte an wenn du den Eingang nicht beschaltest ? 
Liest du den Wert über dein eigenes Program aus ? Oder nutzt du IOConfig ? 
Wieviele Karten hast du noch an der SPS.
Ist die 750-600 gesteckt und ok ?


----------



## Smather (16 Mai 2019)

Wenn ich den Eingang nicht beschalte liegt er ca. genau bei dem Wert wenn ich die Eingänge mit 0V beschalte (um 24880 ​). Schwankt etwas mehr da nicht direkt auf 0V gezogen. (ist ja klar da der Eingang offen ist). Ich gehe in Codesys über den I/O Konfigurator. Unter Ressourcen - Steuerungskonfiguration. Hier ist der Baum mit Klemmen so aufgebaut wie mein physikalisches System im Schaltschrank. Wenn ich Online gehe, dann seheich die Werte von der Steuerungskonfiguration so wie oben beschrieben. Ich habe ca. 10 DO, 5DI, 1 AI, 1 Temp. TYP K und 2KNX Klemmen. Die KNX hängen ganz hinten, da die 24V vom Bus sonst nicht über die Kontakte durchgeschliffen werden. Die 24V an der AI Klemme liegen an. Die Endklemme 750-600 ist klar gesteckt und ist OK. Sonst würde der Bus so nicht laufen. Alle anderen Klemmen funktionieren.

mmh. was kann ich noch testen? Gibt es ein Programm zum Kalibrieren der Klemme bzw. kann man evtl. Register der Klemme mit nem Programm verstellen?

Vielen Dank 
Grüße


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2019)

Es gibt ein Programm KS2000 mit einem speziellen Kabel dazu (von Beckhoff). Damit kann man Klemmen und Koppler auch direkt konfigurieren und ansehen. Sollte aber normalerweise nicht nötig sein, wenn man mit der Programmierumgebung von Beckhoff arbeitet.


----------



## illi (17 Mai 2019)

Das Programm heißt Wago I/O-Check. Ist aber nicht unbedingt kostenfrei.
Gruß Illi


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (17 Mai 2019)

Ich glaube nicht das du da was Konfigurieren kannst da die 750-478 nur eine reine 0-10V Klemme ist. 
Um sicher zu gehen das die nicht defekt ist würde ich einmal ein nackten Aufbau WagoPLC - 750-487 - 750-600 machen und das ganze noch mal anschauen. 
Aber irgendwie hört sich das so an als hätte die ein Feature welches du nicht haben magst ähnlich ich meine sie ist Defekt. 
Hast du mal +10V drauf gegeben und mal geprüft ob sie dann zumindest in Richtung 32.000 hoch geht ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Mai 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Programm KS2000 mit einem speziellen Kabel dazu (von Beckhoff). Damit kann man Klemmen und Koppler auch direkt konfigurieren und ansehen. Sollte aber normalerweise nicht nötig sein, wenn man mit der Programmierumgebung von Beckhoff arbeitet.


Wird ihm aber bei einer WAGO-Klemme vermutlich nicht viel nutzen oder sind die K-Bus Klemmen tatsächlich so kompatibel
?


----------



## Ralle (17 Mai 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wird ihm aber bei einer WAGO-Klemme vermutlich nicht viel nutzen oder sind die K-Bus Klemmen tatsächlich so kompatibel
> ?



Ja hat Recht, das WAGO hatte ich überlesen. :-(
Aber ich hatte wengstens Beckhoff dazu geschrieben. War ja früher mal eine gemeinsame Entwicklung, wenn ich recht erinnere?


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Mai 2019)

Ja, Du erinnerst Dich richtig.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------

